# drywall transition?



## tigman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am working on installing a swanstone shower surround and want to add another layer of drywall (GB)for proper tub lip overhang spacing. My problem is how to finish the joint where the new 1/2" drywall is lapped over the existing drywall wall. Can I just use paper tape formed into a z like shape? thanks


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

find a tile that has a transition to slope over to the new drywall. should be easily found in ceramics


----------



## tigman (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for the reply noahweb.
The swanstone is the thin fiberglass type. I just want to end the GB on top of the existing drywall with a step.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

getting ready to do one myself, they make trim packages for the edges. when i talked to swan corp they also said to do 2 coats of latex (not oil) primer versus the one coat in their pdf instruction manual. its worth calling to check on any changes on install that hasnt made it to their online instructions. let me know how it goes, mine starts this week


----------

